# Some afternoon pest control...



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm not sure what the deal is, but the squirrel population has just exploded around here. I've never seen so many in my life. The problem with this is that I live not more than 15 feet from a heavily wooded area and the little SOB's have decided my attic is a nice place to chill out and chew on some wiring. This is some pretty uncool behavior.

So, I'd literally just finished practicing for the Midwest tournament and went inside to get some lunch, still had my slingshot and ammo in my pocket and everything, when I heard one of the little suckers clambering around on my roof. I went outside and he bolted for the woods the moment he saw me. After a brief pursuit we both kind of paused to figure out what the other was doing. He peeked me from about 8 meters away and that was the end of that.









1/2" steel and straight cut natural latex on my Scout. The dude was infested with fleas, so I ended up just leaving him out for the foxes that frequent our back yard.

Hopefully the others will get the hint now and stay in the woods where they belong. I feel like squirrel season is going to be insane this year, though.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I am jealous of your pest problem. Good shooting.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

looks like a clean shot. Nice shooting.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

way to go ! btw- if i were you, id push for squirrel targets to be used for the MWST. . .


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

I wish we had a squirrel infestation here!!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice shooting.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicely done! If you keep smacking them around your house, the survivors should get pretty wary.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shot


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Saw squirrels for the first time while in the UK recently and fed one by hand in a London park... cute little beasts. By the same token, I've been watching a lot of squirrel shooting vids on YT. Very satisfying


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Imperial said:


> way to go ! btw- if i were you, id push for squirrel targets to be used for the MWST. . .


I'm just going to picture squirrel heads in my mind while I'm shooting. I'll wipe that judgmental look right off their smug little faces!



ash said:


> Saw squirrels for the first time while in the UK recently and fed one by hand in a London park... cute little beasts. By the same token, I've been watching a lot of squirrel shooting vids on YT. Very satisfying


ash, when the young ones are playing and chasing each other up trees and stuff they're downright adorable. When they're threatening to cause a house fire, not so much, haha.

Thanks for checking in, everyone.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good shooting


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

Don't look like a pest looks like lunch


----------



## luke8603 (Feb 14, 2014)

Sadly the squirrels in my yard did learn how unsafe it is and now they take the long road around


----------



## luke8603 (Feb 14, 2014)

As long as they are doing damage they are fair game


----------

